# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >   Fixer la taille d'une fentre

## rockelite

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais empcher la maximisation d'une JFrame (et tout changement de sa taille en gnral...). Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire?

merci   ::wink:: [/b]

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

salut, pour faire ca, je fais dans le constructeur: 



```
this.setResizable&#40;false&#41;;
```

tout simplement   ::D:

----------

